# [Polish NR] Michał Halczuk 1:02.85 5x5 average with 57.12 single



## Przemek Kaleta (Feb 28, 2015)

4th average in the world. Counting 1:07...

//http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=831&cat=4&rnd=1


----------

